# One of my favorite old tv shows:



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2020)

Remember Land of the Giants. It must have kept the special effects people busy.


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2020)

I read that the show was one of the most expensive ones because of production costs - those huge props.


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2020)

I loved the "Twilight Zone" & "The Fugitive."


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 22, 2020)

I can't say I remember The Land of the Giants, but when it comes to old-time favourites of mine, the list is long and distinguished.

The Streets of San Francisco
The Munsters
Gilligan's Island
The Odd Couple
Mannix
The Rockford Files
Bonanza
Gunsmoke

And so many more!

IMO, television was never as good as, and will never be as good as that of the 60's and 70's.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 22, 2020)

It's still on in the wee hours of Sunday morning in this area on MeTV.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> It's still on in the wee hours of Sunday morning in this area on MeTV.



Ill check it out Aunt Bea.


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't say I remember The Land of the Giants, but when it comes to old-time favourites of mine, the list is long and distinguished.
> 
> The Streets of San Francisco
> The Munsters
> ...


Fred Gwynne was perfect for the role of Herman Munster - especially because of his size & appearance due to a hormonal condition called "Acromegaly" which causes abnormal height & other facial features, as well as (unfortunately) a shortened life span (66 years).  Several actors had this condition: Paul Benedict (the Englishman on "The Jeffersons), Richard Kiel ("Jaws" on the James Bond movies), Ted Cassidy ("Lurch" on The Adams Family), Andre The Giant, Tony Robbins.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> *Fred Gwynne was perfect for the role of Herman Munster *- especially because of his size & appearance due to a hormonal condition called "Acromegaly" which causes abnormal height & other facial features, as well as (unfortunately) a shortened life span (66 years).  Several actors had this condition: Paul Benedict (the Englishman on "The Jeffersons), Richard Kiel ("Jaws" on the James Bond movies), Andre The Giant, Tony Robbins.


I agree, size and voice, he had it all. 

That old classic never fails to take me back in time. Such great old memories.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 22, 2020)

I love the original Mission Impossible with Peter Graves as Jim Phelps.

In the 70s, never failed to watch an episode of Charlie's Angels. In the 80s up to early 90s, Knots Landing.


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> I love the original Mission Impossible with Peter Graves as Jim Phelps.
> 
> In the 70s, never failed to watch an episode of Charlie's Angels. In the 80s up to early 90s, Knots Landing.


Mission Impossible was a great show.
It was funny - whenever I saw Peter Graves, I always said, "Hmmmm, he sure looks like James Arness" before I knew they were brothers.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 22, 2020)

Some of my favorite shows were
The Dean Martin Show
All in the Family
The Dick Van Dyke show
My 3 sons
Perry Mason
Bewitched
I dream of Jeannie
The Man from U.N.C.L.E


----------



## jimbowho (Aug 22, 2020)

I definitely dreamed of Jeannie.

And even though I was a kid, Johnny Carson on my very own "black & white" which was the original house TV before dad got the Trinitron with color.


----------



## Jules (Aug 22, 2020)

Lots of great shows listed.

I sure did love the Rockford Files.  Or maybe it was James, because I loved Maverick too.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 22, 2020)

Jules said:


> Lots of great shows listed.
> 
> I sure did love the Rockford Files.  Or maybe it was James, because I loved Maverick too.







I also liked the one that was made after Rockford-  especially the theme song.


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 23, 2020)

Bewitched
Hill Street Blues
LA Law
Alias Smith and Jones
Rockford Files
’til Death us Do Part
The Avengers 
The Persuaders
Top Cat
The Phil Silvers Show
The Good Life
to name but a few..


----------



## Treacle (Aug 23, 2020)

@Pappy  Land of the Giants was shown in the UK, not sure what year. All I can remember is little people running through grass etc trying to escape  from the giants and some would be captured and put in a box or cage. There was a sneaky little person who would make deals with the Giants. Not sure if I'm making sense Pappy or if my imagination has got the better of me . I did like the props and given when it was made it was made it was a pretty good attempt at miniature replicas. Although some of the props may have looked a bit 'tacky' we did have TV programmes such as Stingray in which the props were equally amusing.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 23, 2020)

Treacle said:


> @Pappy  Land of the Giants was shown in the UK, not sure what year. All I can remember is little people running through grass etc trying to escape  from the giants and some would be captured and put in a box or cage. There was a sneaky little person who would make deals with the Giants. Not sure if I'm making sense Pappy or if my imagination has got the better of me . I did like the props and given when it was made it was made it was a pretty good attempt at miniature replicas. Although some of the props may have looked a bit 'tacky' we did have TV programmes such as Stingray in which the props were equally amusing.



That’s the show. Some of the props were a little tacky.


----------



## oldman (Aug 24, 2020)

I still watch "Leave It To Beaver" in the mornings on ME TV.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 24, 2020)

Pappy said:


> That’s the show. Some of the props were a little tacky.


And if you want tacky, do you remember Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea?


----------



## Treacle (Aug 24, 2020)

and Thunderbirds ..... ☺


----------



## asp3 (Aug 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> Fred Gwynne was perfect for the role of Herman Munster - especially because of his size & appearance due to a hormonal condition called "Acromegaly" which causes abnormal height & other facial features, as well as (unfortunately) a shortened life span (66 years).  Several actors had this condition: Paul Benedict (the Englishman on "The Jeffersons), Richard Kiel ("Jaws" on the James Bond movies), Ted Cassidy ("Lurch" on The Adams Family), Andre The Giant, Tony Robbins.



I remember him from Car 54 Where Are You?  That was one of my father's few favorite shows when I was growing up.  He also loved Get Smart and so did I.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2020)

As a kid,   I loved light and fluffy TV ... like Father Knows Best  ... Bewitched was a  favorite too.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 24, 2020)

One of my favorite shows was Sea Hunt with Lloyd Bridges.  I used to love that show and I'd wear my tighty whities over my head with my face looking out of a leg hole to simulate wearing a diving hood.


----------



## Lashann (Aug 24, 2020)

As a kid I really liked watching the original Lassie series, especially when it featured Timmy in the episodes.  Always admired collie dogs but never owned one unfortunately.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## charry (Aug 24, 2020)

I loved Skippy, and Flipper ...and Top Cat  and Twizzle .....lol  Good ole Days


----------



## charry (Aug 24, 2020)

Lashann said:


> As a kid I really liked watching the original Lassie series, especially when it featured Timmy in the episodes.  Always admired collie dogs but never owned one unfortunately.




my sister owned 2 lassie dogs....and they were very snappy dogs....
Often biting people ....


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Aug 24, 2020)

Andy Griffith


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 24, 2020)

Green Acres, Petticoat Junction, The Beverly Hillbillies, The Love Boat, The Partridge Family, The Brady Bunch, The Walton's, Little House on the Prairie, Gomer Pyle....


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 25, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> I love the original Mission Impossible with Peter Graves as Jim Phelps.
> 
> In the 70s, never failed to watch an episode of Charlie's Angels. In the 80s up to early 90s, Knots Landing.



I liked the old Mission Impossible, too.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 25, 2020)

CindyLouWho said:


> Green Acres, Petticoat Junction, The Beverly Hillbillies, The Love Boat, The Partridge Family, The Brady Bunch, The Walton's, Little House on the Prairie, Gomer Pyle....



I loved the old Green Acres.  Arnold the Pig was one of my favorite characters.  I also liked the farm extension guy, but I've forgotten his name.   

Remember how the Douglases had numbers on electric appliances because they could only plug in a total of whatever number at once or the fuse would blow?  When we were in Germany, we had to do basically the same thing plugging in American appliances on our transformers.  Everybody called it "the Green Acres effect."  It could be tricky.  If someone was using a hair dryer and someone else came along and plugged in the coffee pot the transformer would blow, and transformers were NOT cheap to replace.  So we had a list with numbers, just like Green Acres.


----------



## 56Boomer (Sep 15, 2020)

win231 said:


> Fred Gwynne was perfect for the role of Herman Munster - especially because of his size & appearance due to a hormonal condition called "Acromegaly" which causes abnormal height & other facial features, as well as (unfortunately) a shortened life span (66 years).  Several actors had this condition: Paul Benedict (the Englishman on "The Jeffersons), Richard Kiel ("Jaws" on the James Bond movies), Ted Cassidy ("Lurch" on The Adams Family), Andre The Giant, Tony Robbins.


I have (had) an uncle who said that he bought a used car from Fred Gwynne at a car lot somewhere in CA, uncle was always truthfull wilth me, but I still sometimes wonder if its true.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 15, 2020)

I just mentioned on another thread "Car 54 Where Are You?"  It was so wacky!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 15, 2020)

Remember the Disneyland Show, which was educational as well as entertaining?  I loved 'Davy Crockett' and 'Daniel Boone' with Fess Parker and 'The Swamp Fox' (dramatic anthology about our Revolution from England) where I first saw the later-to-be hilarious Leslie Nielson.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 15, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I just mentioned on another thread "Car 54 Where Are You?"  It was so wacky!



That show really "got" what New York is all about.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 25, 2020)

I had to think this over. TV and I grew up together. My most favorite show was/is "Perry Mason". I remember sitting on the couch with my mom and dad trying to figure out who dun it. There's all kinds of dynamics in the show. Perry, the fighter for the innocent. Good guys vs. bad guys. Justice system-good and fair. Plus trying to figure it out before Perry did. I watch it sometime twice day on MeTV, and well I have the box set, too. I've been watching it for 70 years, so yeah I know who 'dun' it as soon as I see the opening credits..


----------

